# My latest ride



## Robertriley (Aug 3, 2012)

Here's made latest ride.


----------



## richtrix (Aug 5, 2012)

AWESOME!!! Do tell please, the build that is.


----------



## Boris (Aug 10, 2012)

That is sooooo coooool!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 10, 2012)

That is georgeous! Is that a sportsman flyer concoction? (sportsmanflyer.com) I'm really impressed with what that guy is up to.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 10, 2012)

You can review the past 2 years of evolution of the sportsman flyer here 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sportsmanflyer/

start at page 27 and scroll through to this weeks pics. This guys been busy!


----------

